# Warm eddy coming over the floaters



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

This was posted on Rod N Reel. Check out this temp break on Feb 3.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. Which way is it heading?


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

rutgers sea surface temperatures== put it in ur favorites


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Ram Powell sea surface temp was 75 this weekend but is now at 72.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't care what its doing, I'm not going to be able to go anyway. Going to Missouri to visit the in-laws friday.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweeetness


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Water temps are 73 degreesat Ram we need Yellowfin!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

too bad it's a solid 7-10 feet out there.


----------

